# [SOLVED] Identify this screw please.



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi i have a very good vacuum cleaner. This was made before the 1990's. Its a great vacuum cleaner of Hitachi brand. The switch stopped working. I am now stuck and cant open the hoover apart because i do not have the screw driver for one of these screws. Can someone identify this screw please. I put a 5p next to it so you could have a guess what size it might be. 










The screw has 6 whatever you call them.

Would be great if you could give me a link to the appropriate screw driver on ebay.

Thank you.


----------



## sevep (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

No idea what it is, but if you can't get hold of the correct tool, an automatic center punch held against one of the grooves at the correct angle may loosen it sufficiently to remove it by hand?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

If you have any local vacuum etc repair shops near you, then they may be able to show you the tool that is required or contact Hitachi Customer Support with your query Contact Us : Hitachi UK but I've never seen anything like that.

Some tool supply shops may have a selection that you could browse, but if it's specific to Hitachi then they probably wouldn't supply it.

Manufacturers sometimes have a nasty habit of fitting tamper-proof screws to deter DIY so that you have to use their repair services.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

As Charles Hyde supply Hitachi vacuum parts, then they may also supply the tools to do the job as they do have a Workshop Tools section and if you phone them - you may get someone who knows what they are talking about and not just some order taker Hitachi European Service Site


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

Place an ice pick, in one of "slots"use a small hammer, tap, and see if you can back it out far enough to grab with a pair of pliers.

BG


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

I see. So its not a standard screw. I'll try the ice pick you guys are recommending. Calling Hitachi is probably not a good idea for me. But thanks for the suggestion. I'll update, if the ice pick thing works. 

Thanks


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

If you have a Dremel or other rotary tool, you could cut a slot in it and use a standard screwdriver.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

Don't forget that you will need to tighten them up again and the tapping with a hammer and punch or whatever could damage the plastic housing.

Don't know why calling Hitachi is a bad idea for you, but having a look around for local repair shops shouldn't be and using the correct tool for any job where possible, should always be the priority.

Act in haste - Repent at leisure !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

You might get some ideas from here Screw Head Types – A Guide to What Type of Screw is This? – Fasteners Help – Resources for Anchors, Security Screws, Hardware


----------



## Kh4w4r (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a sort of pin inserted into a normal screw head. Just push it out or pull it with something. It is used to make standard screws look good and give overall appearance a lift. 
We do use similar sort of plastic ones; whole making flat packed furniture items.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

Not even close.

It's a security screw most often used to fasten areas which have no user serviceable parts. Nintendo and Sega game systems used them (and probably still do). 

TRF SYSTEM5 Machine Security Screws,View Tamper Resistant Fasteners,TRF Product Details from IKEDA METAL INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD. on Alibaba.com

PS: Bruiser has the right idea in using a rotary tool, but the wrong approach. Instead of cutting the screw, modify an inexpensive slotted screwdriver thusly:









Also, this fellow has a couple other suggestions to make a tool to remove it without damaging the screw.

Mini How-To: Make a tool to breach Nintendo's security screws


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

I recently had to remove a tamper proof screw from the base of an electric kettle which a modified screwdriver like yours would have done the job.

What made it initially difficult was that it was recessed, but I had sufficient access to use an instrument possi drive screwdriver as a punch and drift it out and a similar method could be used on this one.

I then cut across it to make it a straight flat head drive as has been previously suggested, but as this is a relatively old thread - the job has probably been done.


----------



## al-qarni (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Identify this screw please.*

To Gcavan, Lol, modifying a screw driver like that will be hard work. So i just did bruisers suggestion. That worked out well. I cut a slot on the screw as suggested and managed to use a tester screwdriver to take out the screw. 

I tried the pick tool suggestion but the screw didn't move one bit. It was really snug. Could have done more damage to the plastic housing.

Thanks everybody for the suggestion. After I opened up the hoover, I don't know what i did but the switch now clicks, and my lovely classic hoover is back to life. 

Thank you all.


----------



## raven2223 (Apr 15, 2012)

al-qarni said:


> To Gcavan, Lol, modifying a screw driver like that will be hard work. So i just did bruisers suggestion. That worked out well. I cut a slot on the screw as suggested and managed to use a tester screwdriver to take out the screw.
> 
> I tried the pick tool suggestion but the screw didn't move one bit. It was really snug. Could have done more damage to the plastic housing.
> 
> ...


This may not help now but I have seen these screws in cable boxes and Nintendo 64's I tried to use a hexagon socket that fits a screwdriver and fill it with solder and stick the screw in it while hot to make the mold didn't work though made the mold but wouldn't work I got it out with patients and a pair of pliers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a External Torx head screw/bolt >








Wiha 77391 External Torx Socket Set on Rail, 8 Piece - Amazon.com


You have probably seen the more common Internal Torx head screws before.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeh, I've tried those. They don't quite fit either. This is what the proper tool looks like:









 Amazon.com: SET of Steel 3.8mm 4.5mm Screwdriver Security Bits Open Nintendo NES SNES N64 Games: Home Improvement


----------

